# Dyeing- Not bad for 1st time dyeing on my own.



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Gave it my best to dye some wool, with easter egg tablets and food coloring. After drying, got it wound. What do you think?
I would love to take some classes on dyeing, not kool aid dyeing.
Already took a class for that.
Anyone know how to find such a class here in south king county, Washington state.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks good on East Coast so no help


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Look up weaving/spinning guilds in your area. They'd know...


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice dye job! Isn’t it fun?!?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Until you find a class, read back on old dying topics, there is a lot of dying information and links to to internet resources.
You yarn looks lovely all wound of.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Go back on some of the pages in the topic so much to read and learn. I am using Country classic dyes. Paradise fibers has a good video on it to. Your yarn is very pretty I like the 2 colors what are your plans for it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your yarn looks so nice. I like the colors.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great! Have you tried youtube? Nicole @ Hue Loco has some really great videos on dyeing.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice colors. Watch Chem knits podcast. It is all about dyeing. Good luck


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

I have been very successful with dying my yarns with Green Earth's acid dyes, easy to use, great colors and there a OFF that you can get from the company that shows you how to mix the colors you want consistently. I think WEBS, carried them,(or KnitPicks?) 
And don't be scared by the term "acid", as citric crystals, is their mordants.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Can’t wait to see what you knit with it! Nice job!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Contact any weavers guild over there and they should be able to direct you to the guild closest to you. Also spinners guilds would get into that kind of thing also. Your yarn looks great. Happy dyeing.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Pretty! I think you'd enjoy classes on dyeing. I've taken several, and they were so much fun.

Hazel


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

nice


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Why take classes? There are so many great youtube tutorials with clear instructions!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your compliments and suggestions. I've watched u tube and such. Just kinda a hands on learner I guess. Nervous also on messing up. Lol


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## SA_Mary (Aug 12, 2016)

Great job! Your local yarn shop might also be a good resource for a dyeing class as there are many indie dyers in your area.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I LOVE the colors you have there! Especially the beige colorway. So pretty with the light speckles of color throughout.


----------

